# Catalogo de cel Nokia 169 modelos Act julio/2011 Full¡¡



## El_Mago_ (Ago 19, 2011)

*Catalogo de cel Nokia 169 modelos Act julio/2011 Full¡¡*

Ahora en mi 2da entrega de catalogos traigo el catalogo de celulares nokia169 modelos,Quedo mejor que el de sony ericson contiene las caracteristicas principales de los celulares asi como imagenes en buena definicion, el catalogo esta formato pdf, *si quieren buscar algun modelo solo se van al menu edicion > buscar y escriben solo el num de modelo dan enter y les tirara el modelo que pusieron.*


----------



## SKYFALL (Nov 23, 2011)

Saludos Ziklon,

buen material muchas gracias.


----------



## ROLANDO29 (Ene 25, 2012)

la pagina esta bloqueada doctor de donde la descargo


----------

